
Ask HN: How do you learn python or your preference language? - iKenshu
I&#x27;m trying to learn python and I would love to know how you guys learn, what you build for practice your language or framework?
======
mjhea0
[https://realpython.com/blog/python/learn-python-the-
methodic...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/learn-python-the-methodical-
way/)

~~~
iKenshu
thanks

